# Dilemma! White Border around my .swf



## jameson (Aug 22, 2007)

I am creating a website for a band. The website features a splash screen comprising of a short 12 second animation and a link to a pop-up window. The second area of the site is a popup-window containing information presented in flash about various aspects of the band.

Here is my dilemma. Once I completed most of the flash to a stage where I could being embedding it and testing it out I found that when I embedded the flash for the main part of the website I would get border sitting on the outside of the .swf to the left and to the bottom.
I embedded my flash using swfObject.

How can I go about removing this border ?

Here is a link outlining where the borders sit within my pop-up and around my .swf file
http://img365.imageshack.us/img365/7793/bordercz9.jpg


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

Are you sure it's a white border and not just the background color of the page?

Try changing the background color from the default white to something darker to match the .swf file.


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

try 

style="border: 0;"

or

border="0"

put these attributes inside the object tag.


----------



## jameson (Aug 22, 2007)

Thanks for the replies!

Since posting I've been able to discern that it is the background and not a border directly related to the .swf file itself.

If this is of any aid in coming up with a solution to my problem I am glad.
I've tried dabbling around in unfamiliar territory with CSS and what not but with no luck.
Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------

